# advice needed please on poss business idea for spain



## jkchawner

hi all hope the weather is picking up a bit now for u in spain it did not sound to good over the last few weeks from what i have been reading on here.

ok i need a bit of advice please.
as u may no from reading bits i have said on the forum im moving to spain hopefully this year maybe early next year dependent on a few factors.
first one being i need to sell my business in the uk first but i have a poss buyer already so looking lets say half good up to now.

here is were i need some advice.
i restore buy and sell and manufacture catering trailers in the uk.
its a very lucrative business in the uk my question is would there be any call for this in spain if i was to start up again there when i move ?
i have been spain well (benidorm blackpool) loads of times now and all surrounding areas but never once have i seen a catering trailer anywere yet !
do they exist in spain ?
i dont just mean hotdog vans there are many uses for them coffee trailers, crepe vans. bauggette vans, etc etc. is it something that would poss work in spain or a non starter ?
any help with this would be great.
regards shaun


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> hi all hope the weather is picking up a bit now for u in spain it did not sound to good over the last few weeks from what i have been reading on here.
> 
> ok i need a bit of advice please.
> as u may no from reading bits i have said on the forum im moving to spain hopefully this year maybe early next year dependent on a few factors.
> first one being i need to sell my business in the uk first but i have a poss buyer already so looking lets say half good up to now.
> 
> here is were i need some advice.
> i restore buy and sell and manufacture catering trailers in the uk.
> its a very lucrative business in the uk my question is would there be any call for this in spain if i was to start up again there when i move ?
> i have been spain well (benidorm blackpool) loads of times now and all surrounding areas but never once have i seen a catering trailer anywere yet !
> do they exist in spain ?
> i dont just mean hotdog vans there are many uses for them coffee trailers, crepe vans. bauggette vans, etc etc. is it something that would poss work in spain or a non starter ?
> any help with this would be great.
> regards shaun



i could be wrong...it wouldnt be the first time LOL, but I dont think mobile food/catering vans are legal in Spain?? 

Jo


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> i could be wrong...it wouldnt be the first time LOL, but I dont think mobile food/catering vans are legal in Spain??
> 
> Jo


that would explain a lot then


----------



## gazzyboi

Hey mate.

You can do what you do in the UK here, however you'll probly need a licence. Depends where you want to go in spain really.

I can only speak on behalf of the costa del sol, but im sure you could do very well in your line of business during the festival seasons out here.

Let me know if your intereseted and ill look into it a bit futher for you. 

Gaz


----------



## jkchawner

gazzyboi said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> You can do what you do in the UK here, however you'll probly need a licence. Depends where you want to go in spain really.
> 
> I can only speak on behalf of the costa del sol, but im sure you could do very well in your line of business during the festival seasons out here.
> 
> Let me know if your intereseted and ill look into it a bit futher for you.
> 
> Gaz


ANY HELP I WOULD BE VERY GREATFULL OF
sorry caps lock on im a sod for it lol
i refurbish and buy sell rebuild repair them though not work them.
so yes if there is a market for it that would be the bees knees


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> ANY HELP I WOULD BE VERY GREATFULL OF
> sorry caps lock on im a sod for it lol
> i refurbish and buy sell rebuild repair them though not work them.
> so yes if there is a market for it that would be the bees knees


Coincidently I spoke to a friend today who intially was gonna bring an Icecream van over and he said that for whatever reason it is illegal in Spain to sell any ready foods from a mobile vehicle or van. I think actually he´d told me this before which is why I posted my pevious comment. Mind you, laws change over here every day??!!?


Jo x


----------



## gazzyboi

yeah jo your right. to be honest mate, the best thing to do would be to ask a solicitor about it. i do know that you wouldnt get all the crazy health n safety stuff you get in then uk, here thought! lol


----------



## SteveHall

Absolutely not 100% I was at a catering exhibition in Málaga today and they had mobile popcorn machines. (Not motorised but like a small child's pram)


----------



## jkchawner

SteveHall said:


> Absolutely not 100% I was at a catering exhibition in Málaga today and they had mobile popcorn machines. (Not motorised but like a small child's pram)



shame as i no if u could break in to it over there u would make a killing.
ah well any bingo callers wanted lol


----------



## jkchawner

*any one for shish*



jojo said:


> Coincidently I spoke to a friend today who intially was gonna bring an Icecream van over and he said that for whatever reason it is illegal in Spain to sell any ready foods from a mobile vehicle or van. I think actually he´d told me this before which is why I posted my pevious comment. Mind you, laws change over here every day??!!?
> 
> 
> Jo x




thats easy to get round then i will sell un cooked kebabs !


----------



## doug610

Hi
We have a lot of catering trailers in the tarragona area,selling everything from cooked chickens to dounuts but they are a lot bigger than your normal hotdog van. same sort of trailer that you see at the fairgrounds,most have hydraulic sides and all open out with it.
Hope this is of use to you.


----------



## jkchawner

doug610 said:


> Hi
> We have a lot of catering trailers in the tarragona area,selling everything from cooked chickens to dounuts but they are a lot bigger than your normal hotdog van. same sort of trailer that you see at the fairgrounds,most have hydraulic sides and all open out with it.
> Hope this is of use to you.



thanks yes i also deal in that kind of trailer 22 footers etc
i will look in to it more now
regards


----------



## Chica

Sell electronic cigarettes!! But seriously,they are sooo expensive here. Even our local farmacia is selling them! They are going to be really big. You can buy starter packs cheap from wholesalers. It would save me having to order my e cigs from the UK lol.


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> Sell electronic cigarettes!! But seriously,they are sooo expensive here. Even our local farmacia is selling them! They are going to be really big. You can buy starter packs cheap from wholesalers. It would save me having to order my e cigs from the UK lol.


What's an electronic cigarette??!
Tallulah.x


----------



## jkchawner

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> What's an electronic cigarette??!
> Tallulah.x



oh dont ther,s a guy up my local boozer got one thinks he,s the bee,s knees because he walks round the pub puffing away on it lol 
(looks a prize tw%*) lol

its another form off nicotine replacment looks like a *** it even looks like its lit etc
and when u take a puff it gives you the nictine rush like a normal ***.

very expensive though he was telling me but it works for him he has been packed in about 6-8 months now.
not bad for a guy who lit one up of the last one most of the time !

mind u it can change your mind i suppose being told u need a bypass operation !
or else


----------



## Chica

*personal vaporiser*



My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> What's an electronic cigarette??!
> Tallulah.x



The electronic cigarette (e cig)has been out for about 3 years now. They are shaped like a normal cigarette (analogue lol), they contain a juice (e juice) that has liquid nicotene incorperated in it. It also vaporises a mist that looks like smoke but just dissipates when blown out. People use these for several reasons:

1/ Not banned in public places so replaces it in pubs, bars, work etc.

2/ To stop smoking analogues altogether therefore cutting out the 4000 toxic chemicals and carcenogens 

3/ To cut down on analogues promoting a more healthier way of getting a nicotene hit.

There has not been a formal study re: the effects as yet of the propylene glycol that is the stuff that makes stage smoke so it is kept very quiet which is why you probably haven't heard of it. However, all that use these e cigs say that they feel much better than smoking analogues. They can't be that bad as uor local farmacia sells them. However, they are really expensive over here and there is a niche in the market to sell them over the internet. There is a forum where you can get loads of info. A lot of suppliers are also looking for people to sell them. 

Please let me know what you think if you are going to do a bit of investigating.

Maggie


----------



## Tallulah

Chica said:


> The electronic cigarette (e cig)has been out for about 3 years now. They are shaped like a normal cigarette (analogue lol), they contain a juice (e juice) that has liquid nicotene incorperated in it. It also vaporises a mist that looks like smoke but just dissipates when blown out. People use these for several reasons:
> 
> 1/ Not banned in public places so replaces it in pubs, bars, work etc.
> 
> 2/ To stop smoking analogues altogether therefore cutting out the 4000 toxic chemicals and carcenogens
> 
> 3/ To cut down on analogues promoting a more healthier way of getting a nicotene hit.
> 
> There has not been a formal study re: the effects as yet of the propylene glycol that is the stuff that makes stage smoke so it is kept very quiet which is why you probably haven't heard of it. However, all that use these e cigs say that they feel much better than smoking analogues. They can't be that bad as uor local farmacia sells them. However, they are really expensive over here and there is a niche in the market to sell them over the internet. There is a forum where you can get loads of info. A lot of suppliers are also looking for people to sell them.
> 
> Please let me know what you think if you are going to do a bit of investigating.
> 
> Maggie


Have to check it out - haven't seen any of them around in these parts of the woods - just loads of old men still smoking Ducados! They'll probably think it's witchcraft!!!

Tallulah. x


----------



## Chica

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Have to check it out - haven't seen any of them around in these parts of the woods - just loads of old men still smoking Ducados! They'll probably think it's witchcraft!!!
> 
> Tallulah. x



The main thing is that it can help cut down dramaticaly smoking normal ****, if not, completely stop. You are always going to get your posers I suppose but not all want to pose with them. For some it is a way to relax in public without having to feel like a leoper having to go outside all the time in the rain, and, it harms nobody. The mist dissipates.


----------



## pihasurfer

hi there just wondering if you made any progress with mobile catering units in spain? im interested in doing something similar but this time in portugal? thanks


----------



## jojo

pihasurfer said:


> hi there just wondering if you made any progress with mobile catering units in spain? im interested in doing something similar but this time in portugal? thanks


I think the guy who was thinking of that idea has been taken to hospital so his plans are on hold for now. I think there are some strange rules in spain regarding moibile food vans, but they may not apply in Portugal?????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner

pihasurfer said:


> hi there just wondering if you made any progress with mobile catering units in spain? im interested in doing something similar but this time in portugal? thanks



hi i have just come out of hospital so not a lot has been looked into as yet but i am going to be thinking about it in a few months time maybe when im better.
if i can help u in anyway let me no there is not much i dont no about catering trailers 
and if you are thinking of buying one well im your man i always have a few in stock. or maybe u just want advice thats fine.
regards shaun


----------



## jkchawner

jkchawner said:


> oh dont ther,s a guy up my local boozer got one thinks he,s the bee,s knees because he walks round the pub puffing away on it lol
> (looks a prize tw%*) lol
> 
> its another form off nicotine replacment looks like a *** it even looks like its lit etc
> and when u take a puff it gives you the nictine rush like a normal ***.
> 
> very expensive though he was telling me but it works for him he has been packed in about 6-8 months now.
> not bad for a guy who lit one up of the last one most of the time !
> 
> mind u it can change your mind i suppose being told u need a bypass operation !
> or else


lol did i jinx myself or what


----------



## nicola_smith

*mobile catering trailers in spain*

im moving out to alahurin el grande in the costa del sol in september and im thinking about buying a catering unit,as when i was in murcia in the winter they had them in the markets over there and one of them was a man from blackpool,
he said that area allowed it but not sure as each region has there own rules ??
so im going to look into it has any one else on here know any thing about the malaga province rules on catering trailers ???


----------



## jojo

nicola_smith said:


> im moving out to alahurin el grande in the costa del sol in september and im thinking about buying a catering unit,as when i was in murcia in the winter they had them in the markets over there and one of them was a man from blackpool,
> he said that area allowed it but not sure as each region has there own rules ??
> so im going to look into it has any one else on here know any thing about the malaga province rules on catering trailers ???


As far as I know, mobile catering isnt allowed in this area at all!! That said there were loads of them at Alhaurin El Grande Feria (funfair) last week end, selling everything from icecreams, donuts, burgers, chinese, curries, fish n chips, churros (mmmm the churros were yummy!!!).....!!! so I dont know. Maybe the authorities turn a blind eye on special occasions or maybe they ARE allowed. I have a friend who has a café there, I'll see if she knows when I next see her

Jo xxxx


----------



## nicola_smith

hi jo jo 
many thanks for the reply if you could ask your friend i would be most grateful for any advice you may be able to find out for me,
i am coming out at th ebegining of july hopefully as im a bulldog breeder and im expecting a litter on the 21st so if all being well with magde i will be out and i can go to the town hall and see but at the moment theres loads of bargins to be had on ebay ! 
how long have you been out there?? i used to live out there some 4 years ago and had a market stall in the feria in alahurin el grande behind mercadona,selling handbags and fake designer goods from turkey,
do u know anyone renting a country house with land out there by anychance??


----------



## jojo

nicola_smith said:


> hi jo jo
> many thanks for the reply if you could ask your friend i would be most grateful for any advice you may be able to find out for me,
> i am coming out at th ebegining of july hopefully as im a bulldog breeder and im expecting a litter on the 21st so if all being well with magde i will be out and i can go to the town hall and see but at the moment theres loads of bargins to be had on ebay !
> how long have you been out there?? i used to live out there some 4 years ago and had a market stall in the feria in alahurin el grande behind mercadona,selling handbags and fake designer goods from turkey,
> do u know anyone renting a country house with land out there by anychance??



I've been here for 17 months and love it! El Grande Market etc is still going strong every thursday and is still in the same place! We live in Alhaurin de la Torre, just down the road, but often venture into El Grande for a bit of "britishness", I dont know what it was like when you were last here, but it IS very British now, but its busy and bustling!!!

There are lots of country houses out here with land, I dont know of anyone personally. I know several agents who could help you

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner

nicola_smith said:


> im moving out to alahurin el grande in the costa del sol in september and im thinking about buying a catering unit,as when i was in murcia in the winter they had them in the markets over there and one of them was a man from blackpool,
> he said that area allowed it but not sure as each region has there own rules ??
> so im going to look into it has any one else on here know any thing about the malaga province rules on catering trailers ???



i have many for sale i am mr ebay for catering trailers 
pmme if u need any help etc


----------



## nicola_smith

hi
thanks for that i will keep you in mind if i can find out wherter there allowed or not!! have you any for sale at the moment ??x


----------



## jkchawner

nicola_smith said:


> hi
> thanks for that i will keep you in mind if i can find out wherter there allowed or not!! have you any for sale at the moment ??x



i have 7 in stock at the moment ranging from 8ft to 16ft showmans my email address is [email protected] i can ship abroad no problem.
contact me through private email and i can send u some photos here,s a taster of my work


----------



## jojo

Ok, I've spoken to some friends, who altho arent experts in this field, they do know a bit. Apparently you can only run a stall like this provided its licenced with the local junta and if you're planning on running it at the market then you must have a market licence and permits, and pay for the regular plot, it also has to undergo stringent health and safety checks (thats a first in spain lol)!!

If you want to run it at the Feria, again you must have a Feria licence and permits and pay for your plot????

I dont know what the costs are likely to be I'm afraid - thats if this is all correct

Jo xxx


----------



## nicola_smith

Hi jo

Many thanks for your help i owe you a large glass of wine!! x

nicola x


----------



## jojo

Message from Cosmocramer


Catalunya has Moblie Catering 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Where i live in Empuriabrava, Catalunya they do have Mobile Catering Vans.
However, i am not sure what or who owns them.

We do have large Car Boot Sales and Markets, which all seem to have Hot Dog/Burger vans at them. Some people say they are council owned, but i dont think so.

Lot's of people have said that they are illegal, friends of mine, but how come they are on the markets and car boots? Not really sure myself, but you might want to dig a little deeper.

My friend and i always wanted to have ice cream vans around our town, but we were told this was a big NO NO too.

Thanks, Lee. 
__________________


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> Message from Cosmocramer
> 
> 
> Catalunya has Moblie Catering
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Where i live in Empuriabrava, Catalunya they do have Mobile Catering Vans.
> However, i am not sure what or who owns them.
> 
> We do have large Car Boot Sales and Markets, which all seem to have Hot Dog/Burger vans at them. Some people say they are council owned, but i dont think so.
> 
> Lot's of people have said that they are illegal, friends of mine, but how come they are on the markets and car boots? Not really sure myself, but you might want to dig a little deeper.
> 
> My friend and i always wanted to have ice cream vans around our town, but we were told this was a big NO NO too.
> 
> Thanks, Lee.
> __________________


theres a lovely trailer on ebay now 
item number 180366675766 and this guy has another if u click on his items for sale as well course nothing to do with myself 
as advertising is a strict no no


----------



## jojo

jkchawner said:


> .....and this guy has another if u click on his items for sale as well course nothing to do with myself
> as advertising is a strict no no


And dont you forget it!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner

jojo said:


> And dont you forget it!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> Jo xxx


i wont there's no way im going to let u smack my bum jo jo :nono::help::whip::faint:


----------



## jkchawner




----------



## jkchawner

a sample of my work
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/...&current=sizzlintikka2trailer001.jpg&newest=1

http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m244/geminicatering2006/?action=view&current=10fttikka019.jpg


----------



## jkchawner

HI ALL CAN ANYONE UPDATE ME ON THIS?
we have all of are plans in place now for a move to spain either late this year or early next year and i would like to bring a catering trailer over to start a small business up if poss. also any ideas on what is a good seller maybe


----------



## ThePhantom

*Hi jkchawner*

*I came across your post as I was trawling the Internet for information regarding starting a mobile catering business in Spain and Gibraltar.

For a while now, the wife and I have thought about starting our own small mobile catering business in both Spain and hopefully Gibraltar, because we are fed up with our day jobs on the Rock.

Last week, we decided that we should take the gamble. We are not going to rush into it, there is a lot of research we have to do before we commit to buying a mobile catering van or trailer.

At the moment, we are waiting for replies from both the Andalucian and Gibraltarian governments regarding the laws and regulations for mobile catering.

When I read some of the replies on this thread, I thought, "**[email protected][email protected](%$*"*, there goes our plans.  But after looking around the net for mobile catering trailers* *for sale in Spain, (Google - Churreria Remolque) I found quite a few available in different parts of Spain, so I am guessing that they are Legal to operate. And, as has been mentioned in this thread, I too see a few mobile catering vehicles at the fair that is held here every Wednesday so hopefully they are legal to operate. I will ask my son if he will go and speak to the owners next Wednesday, hopefully they will be helpful.

I will gladly forward any positive information we find regarding mobile catering in Spain.

As for starting a business building catering trailers, I had a quick look and found one manufacturer making catering trailers. -* *Link* *They have several outlets throughout Spain.* *I am sure you could find more with a little googling.*

*All the best!*


----------



## jojo

I think any confusion with this subject is the "mobile" bit! As far as I know, you can have a trailer and as long as you have the correct paperwork and permits (not easy, but not impossible) you can set up at a particular, prearranged function, market or whatever. What you cant do (if I understand it correctly) is simply have a mobile food van that turns out icecreams, burgers etc, drive around, stop and sell!

Jo xxx


----------



## ThePhantom

*Hi Jo*

*jojo*


> *What you cant do (if I understand it correctly) is simply have a mobile food van that turns out icecreams, burgers etc, drive around, stop and sell!*


*Thanks for the reply.

I think you might be right but then saying that, I live opposite the beach in La Linea and have seen an ice-cream van pull up and trade on several occasions. I will make sure our research covers such questions.

From what I have read regarding mobile catering in the UK, you can approach the local government and ask for permission to park and trade in a certain spot in a town as long as it does not interfere with traffic. Maybe the same can be done here if you have all the legal trading licences.

Fingers Crossed!*


----------



## jojo

ThePhantom said:


> *jojo*
> 
> *Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I think you might be right but then saying that, I live opposite the beach in La Linea and have seen an ice-cream van pull up and trade on several occasions. I will make sure our research covers such questions.
> 
> From what I have read regarding mobile catering in the UK, you can approach the local government and ask for permission to park and trade in a certain spot in a town as long as it does not interfere with traffic. Maybe the same can be done here if you have all the legal trading licences.
> 
> Fingers Crossed!*


Who knows in Spain LOL!! Do let us know tho wont you! 

Funnily enough thats something I've not seen in Spain; Icecream Vans!? But then in our area there are so many Heladeria shops that do ice cream to die for!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ThePhantom

*jojo*


> *Who knows in Spain LOL!! Do let us know tho wont you!*


*Yeah, tell me about it!  I will post as soon as I find out.*


----------



## gus-lopez

Don't forget that you'll need a food handlers certificate for everyone who works in the unit.


----------



## jkchawner

thephantom said:


> *i came across your post as i was trawling the internet for information regarding starting a mobile catering business in spain and gibraltar.
> 
> For a while now, the wife and i have thought about starting our own small mobile catering business in both spain and hopefully gibraltar, because we are fed up with our day jobs on the rock.
> 
> Last week, we decided that we should take the gamble. We are not going to rush into it, there is a lot of research we have to do before we commit to buying a mobile catering van or trailer.
> 
> At the moment, we are waiting for replies from both the andalucian and gibraltarian governments regarding the laws and regulations for mobile catering.
> 
> When i read some of the replies on this thread, i thought, "**[email protected][email protected](%$*"*, there goes our plans.  but after looking around the net for mobile catering trailers* *for sale in spain, (google - churreria remolque) i found quite a few available in different parts of spain, so i am guessing that they are legal to operate. And, as has been mentioned in this thread, i too see a few mobile catering vehicles at the fair that is held here every wednesday so hopefully they are legal to operate. I will ask my son if he will go and speak to the owners next wednesday, hopefully they will be helpful.
> 
> I will gladly forward any positive information we find regarding mobile catering in spain.
> 
> As for starting a business building catering trailers, i had a quick look and found one manufacturer making catering trailers. -* *link* *they have several outlets throughout spain.* *i am sure you could find more with a little googling.*
> 
> *all the best!*




if you need any advice just email me


----------



## ThePhantom

*gus-lopez*


> *Don't forget that you'll need a food handlers certificate for everyone who works in the unit.*


*No doubt there will be other certificates that we require too.*

*jkchawner*


> *I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL TRAILER A MINI ARTIC READY TO GO. I HAVE IT FOR SALE AT THE MOMENT BUT IT COULD BE PULLED OF IF I FIND OUT THAT I CAN USE IT IN SPAIN*


*Funny! I was looking at that trailer on Ebay just the other day but it is a little above my budget. Still, we do not plan on purchasing the trailer until we have covered all our bases regarding the laws and regulations as well as other information that we need to research. Places to legally trade, what food to serve in different towns, food suppliers, (we hope to use local farmers for fresh produce) marketing and so on. I doubt that we will be ready to buy a van or trailer this year but you never know.*

*jkchawner*


> *IF YOU NEED ANY ADVICE JUST EMAIL ME*


*Thanks! I will keep that in mind. This is a new venture for the wife and I, one that we are looking forward to starting. The wife will be the main cook as she already cooks for 400 people in the job that she has on the Rock. I will be her apprentice.*


----------



## denisealicante

*Did you move to spain*



jkchawner said:


> hi all hope the weather is picking up a bit now for u in spain it did not sound to good over the last few weeks from what i have been reading on here.
> 
> ok i need a bit of advice please.
> as u may no from reading bits i have said on the forum im moving to spain hopefully this year maybe early next year dependent on a few factors.
> first one being i need to sell my business in the uk first but i have a poss buyer already so looking lets say half good up to now.
> 
> here is were i need some advice.
> i restore buy and sell and manufacture catering trailers in the uk.
> its a very lucrative business in the uk my question is would there be any call for this in spain if i was to start up again there when i move ?
> i have been spain well (benidorm blackpool) loads of times now and all surrounding areas but never once have i seen a catering trailer anywere yet !
> do they exist in spain ?
> i dont just mean hotdog vans there are many uses for them coffee trailers, crepe vans. bauggette vans, etc etc. is it something that would poss work in spain or a non starter ?
> any help with this would be great.
> regards shaun



Hi I have just found your comment about setting up a busines in Benidorm , I live up in Sax and would like information about refurbished catering trailers, did you set up a business in Benidorm because want to do have fast food cart here. Thanks for your advise Denise


----------



## MaidenScotland

denisealicante said:


> Hi I have just found your comment about setting up a busines in Benidorm , I live up in Sax and would like information about refurbished catering trailers, did you set up a business in Benidorm because want to do have fast food cart here. Thanks for your advise Denise




Hi Denise welcome to the forum

this is a very old thread.. you may not get a reply.

I live near Sax and my granddaughter horse rides in the campo at Sax.. 

Maiden


----------



## xabiaxica

denisealicante said:


> Hi I have just found your comment about setting up a busines in Benidorm , I live up in Sax and would like information about refurbished catering trailers, did you set up a business in Benidorm because want to do have fast food cart here. Thanks for your advise Denise


I do know that they did make it to Spain, but not the Benidorm area iirc 


if you have a look at the OP's posts you'll see that he hasn't been on the forum for quite a while


----------

